# i feel like no one likes me :(... im always happy, but im always sad.



## cocoapuff345 (Jul 28, 2013)

ever since i was younger (like ages 3-5ish), people always said i was annoying and stuff like "go away no one wants to play with you". i have to admit i may be annoying, but im just always happy. i feel as if maybe it's a coping mechanism. im so energetic and people always talk about my energy and how happy i am. but iwhen i go home, i just want to cry. i don't feel depressed. (well maybe i do?) i just feel like no one likes me. like i have no friends. but im a NICE person. i promise. im not mean. but lately, i feel the need to be mean to stand up for myself cos people just don't seem to like me for whatever reason. does anyone else feel this way?!?!


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah, IDK if it's this way with you, but I'm always depressed because I have nothing to do with people, and on the ocassion that I do, I become really happy and excited because its been so long since I've done anything fun. I've learned to self limit myself and contain my gleeful joy so others don't think I'm weird.


----------



## Dexie (Jul 21, 2013)

It's just a "the mask" you put on to stop people suspecting how you really feel. I do this too, when i'm out socializing my front is bubbly, laughs alot and naturally flirty. but deep inside, well....i hurt too much, i've been hurting now for too long, just too long.


----------

